# Which type of paper tape do you guys prefer?



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I currently have access to the home hardware brand and Torcan brand . I have read that cgc is thinner than the home hardware but is special order for me to get it.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I have never heard of either of those brands. I prefer USG tape normally, but if I can get a hold of it Bazooka tape is the $**t!! Less stretch and wrinkles on long runs!


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I use fibatape mesh tape. The kind that is band aid colored.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

CatD7 said:


> I use fibatape mesh tape. The kind that is band aid colored.


Ya..... I bet.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Mountain Man said:


> I have never heard of either of those brands. I prefer USG tape normally, but if I can get a hold of it Bazooka tape is the $**t!! Less stretch and wrinkles on long runs!


Who makes bazooka tape?


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> I use fibatape mesh tape. The kind that is band aid colored.


Hope you don't coat over it with an air dry mud instead of a setting compound.........Mesh likes to crack :yes: But to the OP, we use Proform tape or Ruco tape. The proform tape seems to be a bit better.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> Hope you don't coat over it with an air dry mud instead of a setting compound.........Mesh likes to crack :yes: But to the OP, we use Proform tape or Ruco tape. The proform tape seems to be a bit better.


I'm just curious about the cgc being thinner than what I have and if its a better tape to use and or easier to work with. Mesh definitely no good with ap


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I believe that it's either Tape Tech or Ames or possibly somebody contracted out by them. It's good stuff for sure!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> I'm just curious about the cgc being thinner than what I have and if its a better tape to use and or easier to work with. Mesh definitely no good with ap


It's me that discovered the difference 

We always get supplied cgc/usg tape. Then a few years ago I was doing a job in my home town, where there is only a home hardware that supplies materials. Main problem I noticed was in the angles, there were a lot of angles where the edge had to be touched into. I thought something was wrong with my angle heads. But then I had to tape a patch (or something) and that is when holding the tape in my hand, that something did not feel right. That's when I compared some cgc tape to the HH tape. It almost seemed twice as thick compared to the cgc.

Not sure if you should get too worried about it, for all I know, maybe 2bjr over sanded the angles. Plus the way we do angles from each other may be vastly different.

The thing that puzzles me more is (and can't find pics I took) when putting a roll of cgc on top of the HH tape. The cgc roll was bigger by a eighth inch, so does the HH tape truely hold 500 feet.

I'm sure some majour manufacturer of drywall supplies makes it for Home Hardware, which company it is,,,, I'm not sure????

Maybe your HH can tell you who it is:yes:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's me that discovered the difference
> 
> We always get supplied cgc/usg tape. Then a few years ago I was doing a job in my home town, where there is only a home hardware that supplies materials. Main problem I noticed was in the angles, there were a lot of angles where the edge had to be touched into. I thought something was wrong with my angle heads. But then I had to tape a patch (or something) and that is when holding the tape in my hand, that something did not feel right. That's when I compared some cgc tape to the HH tape. It almost seemed twice as thick compared to the cgc.
> 
> ...


Ya....I will have to ask him tomorrow. It has the holes all through it . Does the cgc ? Seems like tape without the holes would be better and butts would be more flat .


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We had a thread going on this subject a while ago. It will be interesting to see if most have stayed with one product or switched it up a bit. I personally still use Marco.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/paper-tape-2620/


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Just found out its actually made by torcan also . A CHINESE product.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

At last....A thread about paper tape:thumbup:

But...They had to bring up mush.. I mean muck.. oh...:blink: mesh


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

All I use is Fuse now. :thumbsup:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I just ordered a box of the cgc/usg tape. Maybe the stuff I'm currently using is the reason why my angle tapes curl up so much when running the taper. I find it doesn't crease very easy either .


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't particularly care if the tape is thick or thin as long as it is dry. I hate coming to a job and seeing 5 or 6 rolls of tape laying on a concrete floor or on a sill of a sweaty window. I try to get them near heat asap and hope they dry by the time I get to angles.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm really digging FibaTape, it's paper and creases fantastically in the angles.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I don't particularly care if the tape is thick or thin as long as it is dry. I hate coming to a job and seeing 5 or 6 rolls of tape laying on a concrete floor or on a sill of a sweaty window. I try to get them near heat asap and hope they dry by the time I get to angles.


 Or it's ripple up city!!!!:yes:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> All I use is Fuse now. :thumbsup:


even in corners?


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

jcampbell said:


> Who makes bazooka tape?


Its sold as Ames tape out of their stores, but its just repackaged Certainteed Marco Spark-Perf.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

jcampbell said:


> Ya....I will have to ask him tomorrow. It has the holes all through it . Does the cgc ? Seems like tape without the holes would be better and butts would be more flat .


 We have tape over here with the holes in it! Its made by Lafarge,Well the tape is sold by Lafarge not sure who makes it!


----------



## Mr. Drywall (Jan 8, 2013)

Use paper tape USG on all corners and butts.Mesh tape on all recessed joints .Always works good for me. Only a bed and skim 8/10 or 10 /12 on mesh.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

keke said:


> even in corners?


Especially in my corners!!!
That's what I love the most about it!
Easiest corners I've ever had the pleasure of rolling, flushing and sanding!
I know for some reason most guys have only been using it on their flats, but I find it works amazing in the corners!!!
Not if you're taping by hand though. But with a bazooka and roller and flusher/angle head. So smooth!!
Wouldn't be without it. :thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Especially in my corners!!!
> That's what I love the most about it!
> Easiest corners I've ever had the pleasure of rolling, flushing and sanding!
> I know for some reason most guys have only been using it on their flats, but I find it works amazing in the corners!!!
> ...


Thanks. I'll give it another try with my zooka ... used it only once taping by hand and indeed wasn't happy with the result


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Especially in my corners!!!
> That's what I love the most about it!
> Easiest corners I've ever had the pleasure of rolling, flushing and sanding!
> I know for some reason most guys have only been using it on their flats, but I find it works amazing in the corners!!!
> ...


Holy, whats going on tonight, there's something else I agree with you about:blink:

For the wee bit I have played with the stuff, I was more impressed with it in the corners. But like a lot of others on this site, I am still a bit cautious about using it (then lets not forget the price of it)

It's sorta like Veneer plaster, really cool product, but they ran into problems pushing the product in Canada, something about our weather not being so nice:whistling2:

So till it's truly Canadian weather tested:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy, whats going on tonight, there's something else I agree with you about:blink:
> 
> For the wee bit I have played with the stuff, I was more impressed with it in the corners. But like a lot of others on this site, I am still a bit cautious about using it (then lets not forget the price of it)
> 
> ...


Im a bit reluctant in corners as well, it is nice to use though, The thing that bugs me with it is it can peak out ever so slighty in the corner, So you rough sand it to clean it out for the next coat, But just how much of the fuse is left after that, Saska had some cracking, I did a few in my own place and noticed some spots that looked a little cracked, Only a few slight spots, like half an inch long, Paint did fix it, Ive been using paper for corners again now, But fuse is easier, Not in the tight corners up against door jambs like we get though.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Im a bit reluctant in corners as well, it is nice to use though, The thing that bugs me with it is it can peak out ever so slighty in the corner, So you rough sand it to clean it out for the next coat, But just how much of the fuse is left after that, Saska had some cracking, I did a few in my own place and noticed some spots that looked a little cracked, Only a few slight spots, like half an inch long, Paint did fix it, Ive been using paper for corners again now, But fuse is easier, Not in the tight corners up against door jambs like we get though.


how did you use the fuse cazna? with base coat or all purpose?......couse if you used all purpose that's what I read in this thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f3/hello-fibafuse-paperless-drywall-tape-1014/ post #307. have a look .....kiwiman must've found what's the problem


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I used an all purpose keke, Kiwiman does as well in corners, He just uses hotmud on the flats, To machine tool corners it really needs to be the same mud for tape and finishe coat or sand day will get messy. For now im just not convinced with it in corners, Yes its easy to use, But what strength does it have after that rough sand??? How could we test it and fined out???


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Perforated


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> I used an all purpose keke, Kiwiman does as well in corners, He just uses hotmud on the flats, To machine tool corners it really needs to be the same mud for tape and finishe coat or sand day will get messy. For now im just not convinced with it in corners, Yes its easy to use, But what strength does it have after that rough sand??? How could we test it and fined out???


I think you're right when you say you're not convinced to use it in corners.I talked to Gazman and he had the same problem......so safer to use paper


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Im a bit reluctant in corners as well, it is nice to use though, The thing that bugs me with it is it can peak out ever so slighty in the corner, So you rough sand it to clean it out for the next coat, But just how much of the fuse is left after that, Saska had some cracking, I did a few in my own place and noticed some spots that looked a little cracked, Only a few slight spots, like half an inch long, Paint did fix it, Ive been using paper for corners again now, But fuse is easier, Not in the tight corners up against door jambs like we get though.


I used to have the occaisional problem in corners but I can't for the life of me remember what the story was, I don't have that problem now but I have a funny idea it might have been when I tried using a can-am flusher, and with the rounded corner I would oversand with a sharp edged angle sponge.
Now I flush with a 2.5" anglehead, anglebox with a 3.5" anglehead, then for sanding I use the speare angle sander with padding under one side to change the angle so it concentrates sanding only on the edge's, then a couple of swipes with the flexedge sander, then halogen checking with a angle sponge block, the corners are crisp and square so there's no need to oversand tight into the corner anyway. 
I can assure you they are a perfect corner and no cracks.....not trying to brag :whistling2: (yeah right).
There's a definite learning curve when changing to fuse, just a matter of finding what works and what doesn't, but when it does work you won't want to go back to paper.
Edit - Forgot to mention I use Sheetrock midweight for taping and topping the corners.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bingo my good man :thumbsup: I used a flusher and it buldged out the centre a little so it needed a rough sand to clean it back out to square, Your using an angle head which is a completly different force on the fuse, Flushers push mud in.......Which maybe causing the slight buldge out in the centre, Angle heads scrap down instead which could just be the difference needed :yes:

So Mr PT, Your a flusher man, And Mr saskataper, Didnt you use an anglehead in your clip????


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> We have tape over here with the holes in it! Its made by Lafarge,Well the tape is sold by Lafarge not sure who makes it!


Pretty sure its a french factory.... dont remember the name.


----------

